# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  Ubuntu 8.1 nuk hapet

## neptun

Perdor windows xp sp 2. Pas shume tentimeve, mezi arrita ta shkarkoj nga rrjeti Ubuntu 8.1 dhe pasi u shakrkua, e instalova ne te njejtin partition si xp (ne C) sepse me pare e kisha edhe ne D por nuk u hapte. tash perseri nuk hapet. posa e startoj kompjuterin gjate leximit e ka opcionin ndaras per ubuntu dhe kur klikoj ne te del shiriti per lexim , sillet dy here dhe ma jep ekranin e zi me 4 opcione. shkoj te opcioni normal i pare, por nuk hapet, shkoj edhe te opcionet tjera, njesoj. per sigurim, shkoj te control paneli/Add /remove programs dhe shof se aty figuron Ubunti si i instaluar, por me kot, pasi qe nuk hapet. Ka dikush ndonje ide se si mund ta hap, apo ta dergoj te ndonje "kasap " per t'mi larguar disa leka nga dora! pres ndonje keshill prej kujtdo qofte.

----------


## user010

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/thread...%C3%AB-shpejta

----------


## Mr-Bledi

c'e do akoma ubuntu 8... ka dale... 13 apo 14  :ngerdheshje:

----------

